# Superman role is Confirmed!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

A relative unknown by the name of Brandon Routh has been confirmed by Bryan Singer to be the next to don the guise of The Man of Steel. Routh's credits include appearances on *One Life To Live, Will & Grace* and *The Gilmore Girls.* He has just wrapped up shooting *Deadly*with *That 70's Show* actress Laura Prepon.

The plot will take off from the first two *Superman* movies after Supes lost his powers, regained them and was away for a long time. Lois Lane still hasn't been cast yet, and from what sources I've been able to track down, there are six actresses being considered for the role. They are INPO:

Mischa Barton from *The O.C.,* Chrisma Carpenter from *Alias,* Mia Kirshner from *The Crow: City of Angels,* Evangeline Lilly from *Lost* Natalie Portman from the *Star Wars* series and last but definitely not least, Keri Russell from *Felicity.*

An impressive selection there, but Singer is going to have some tough shoes to fill in the wake of Christopher Reeve's stint as Superman. He pulled it off with the first two *X-Men* movies, here's hoping he'll do it for Krypton's favorite son. Below is a pix of who will be the next Superman, Brandon Routh:


----------

